# FS: Mandrus 20x10 with 285/30 ZR 20 Dunlop SP Sport Maxx



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

We are parting from a set of 20x10 wheels we used on two show
























4x Mandrus Emil 20x10 with 285/30ZR20 Dunlop SP Sport Maxx
Retail *$3836*
Demo Sale for *$3000* realistic offers welcome
Wheels are located in the Bay Area for local pickup and can be installed free of charge on your car.
For more info on these wheels please call *(415) 229-3191*


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FS: Mandrus 20x10 with 285/30 ZR 20 Dunlop SP Sport Maxx (streetsounds)*

Hot!


----------



## rmpatek (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FS: Mandrus 20x10 with 285/30 ZR 20 Dunlop SP Sport Maxx (streetsounds)*

The car and wheels look great! I just ordered a 2007 Audi A8 with the 19" Sport Package. Are there any modifications that need to be made to the car with this wheel tire combination? How does it ride? Are they still available? What is the approx. shipping charge? Is wheel and tire insurance available for these wheels? I have it on my 20" OZs on my current 2005 A8L . I live in Chicago. Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: FS: Mandrus 20x10 with 285/30 ZR 20 Dunlop SP Sport Maxx (rmpatek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmpatek* »_The car and wheels look great! I just ordered a 2007 Audi A8 with the 19" Sport Package. Are there any modifications that need to be made to the car with this wheel tire combination? How does it ride? Are they still available? What is the approx. shipping charge? Is wheel and tire insurance available for these wheels? I have it on my 20" OZs on my current 2005 A8L . I live in Chicago. Thanks in advance for your reply.

The above wheels are in the Bay Area and for local pick up. They could be shipped but they are as is. No insurance etc.
If you looking for A8 modifications please call us during business hours to discuss possible options.
Here our other 2006 A8 running on 22"








And our last year A8 running on 20" custom OZ
















Phone: *+1 (702) 505-4814* and ask for Steve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: FS: Mandrus 20x10 with 285/30 ZR 20 Dunlop SP Sport Maxx (streetsounds)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

The xetec a8 w/ 20" oz leonardo gives me joygasms. Sad that each wheel is 980$ =\


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourpointwo* »_The xetec a8 w/ 20" oz leonardo gives me joygasms. Sad that each wheel is 980$ =\

They are 3-piece custom wheels with diamond cut and forged center. Actually real low for a 20" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

I want them so bad, but instead i went with a8L replicas =\


----------

